# Anyone Play D&D?



## kenposcum (Oct 27, 2002)

For me, nothing beats pen-and-paper rolepalying.  Dork Ho!!!!
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 27, 2002)

Lol.......Nah to be honest....Ive never even seen anyone play it. Wouldnt mind giving it a go tho. 

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *For me, nothing beats pen-and-paper rolepalying.  Dork Ho!!!!
> :asian: *




Hey Kenpo DUDE,

I resemble that remark!  

I play D&D, and SHadowrun and have played WarHammer 40K, and lots of other games ae well.


Hmmm, Maybe a play by post game with live chats.
(* I stole this idea from soem friends of mine who had one running a few years ago. *)

Hey Kaith, does your Sci-fi Board have this option?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2002)

Actually Rich, we've got a PBP Changling game going on right now.  I have no problems setting up more forums over there for more games.  (I'm not too thrilled with the software though, so I'll be updating it in early Nov.)

I'd love to get a game of SFB going....those nice month long turns. 

I've done DnD, ADnD, Champions, Changling, Star Fleet Battles, The West End Star Wars RPG, The old Star Trek RPG, Star Frontiers, Gamma World, PokiThulu, and about a dozen more.

KODT and Dork Tower are required reading, of course.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 27, 2002)

I've played DnD since it came out.    Warhammer a little .  
 I just like DnD type games. the charitors take on a "life"and "personality"  of their own after a while.  If you play with the same group  its interesting to see how people use these "alter" egos


----------



## Blindside (Oct 27, 2002)

Whew, guess I'm not the gaming geek on the boards.

I've been involved with pencil and paper roleplaying since the third grade or so (1981?).  Played with a solid group of gamers since 91, and couldn't have asked for a better experience in a whole variety of games (AD&D, Shadowrun, Cyberpunk, Stormbringer, Runequest, and others).  I was involved in LARPs for a while, but I was too "combat oriented" for good role-playing (hey, if you are gonna put a sword in my hand, I wanna use it!).  I'm currently a partner in a company that is developing a universal role-playing system, beta product goes out this winter (hopefully.)  I don't do online gaming, half of the experience of gaming is the social interaction with friends, which you (or at least I) don't get online.

Lamont


----------



## The 14th Style (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *For me, nothing beats pen-and-paper rolepalying.  Dork Ho!!!!
> :asian: *



Oh man, where have you people been all my life? I love D&D. Although  I haven't played in a couple of years. It was a blast though, ahh the memories.  



> I've done DnD, ADnD, Champions, Changling, Star Fleet Battles, The West End Star Wars RPG, The old Star Trek RPG, Star Frontiers, Gamma World, PokiThulu, and about a dozen more.


Jeez Kaith, just how old are you?  
Here are some old ones. How about Twilight 2000 or Car wars? And Traveler or the Middle earth roleplaying game. And although not a roleplaying game , but how many of you remember spending a good 8 hours playing Axis & Allies?


----------



## ace (Oct 27, 2002)

In Fact 2 of my Tattoos come out
of one of the Monster manuels.
:lookie:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 27, 2002)

I play AD@D, D@D 3 Edition, Gurps, Rifts, Star Wars of both systems, Warhammer 40K with eight armies and Warhammer with four armies. So I guess I'm a member of the geeks club as well


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2002)

hehehe...... I'm 32...going on 18. 

I forgot about twilite2k....  also axis n allies, fortress america, shogun, tons of older avalon hill games.....


----------



## Handsword (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *In Fact 2 of my Tattoos come out
> of one of the Monster manuels.
> :lookie: *




I'm a AD&D Dugeon Master myself (although on a few years leave at the moment).

What 2 creatures would yours tatts be of?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2002)

I did the (A)D&D, long ago and far away...also some WWII battle games.


----------



## Roland (Oct 27, 2002)

We can not afford both!

hahaha, just kidding.
Just got back playing for about 3 hours. We get together about every other week, been a month now really, to play.
One of my good friends, also trains, sometimes pops by the board here, is the DM.
Been playing again for almost  year now, this is third game.
Other than that it has been about 10 years since last time!
Lots of fun, especially after a bottle of wine with dinner.


----------



## The 14th Style (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *hehehe...... I'm 32...going on 18.
> 
> I forgot about twilite2k....  also axis n allies, fortress america, shogun, tons of older avalon hill games..... *



Yeah I grew up with a guy that was nuts about Squad Leader. How about that pocket game, uh.. I think it was called Ogre? You played a giant tank on a futuristic battle field. 
I have a friend that bought a role playing game some months back called All flesh must be eaten. It's a zombie game. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 27, 2002)

Guys.. its almost 2003! Get with the technology!  I used to play pen and paper games but now its computer D&D all the way.  Baldurs gate series, Icewind Dale series, Neverwinter nights..etc.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2002)

WOW,

I have not seen a game mentioned that I have nto played at one time or another. Makes feel all warm and fuzzy?


Kaith,

on your Changling sight, do you have room for a 7' Tall Blue Troll with the title of Sir Knight? Just Curious.


Maybe if we all get together we could play a quick game (* Read the whole weekend *) or two.

Ciao for now

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2002)

Rich,
  Pop over and ask the Gamesmistress.  She's the one running the Changling game. 

Personally, I like both PnP and PC games.  Depends on what ya want.  I like paintball, but when I cant get my fix (or need to do zero gee stuff) I'll play UT.   I always liked the Ultimas as I could lose myself in them... SFB on the PC was cool, but lacked the variety and detail of the paper version...yes it looked good, but it felt less 'real'.

Hmm....wonder if I should add a gaming forum.....hehehe


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2002)

1 is a Death Night
2 is a creature that resembels the Godess Kali


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> 
> *I'm currently a partner in a company that is developing a universal role-playing system, beta product goes out this winter (hopefully.)
> Lamont *



There's already a universal system that's been out for quite some time: Steve Jackson's GURPS (Generic Universal Role Playing System).  They have a ton of source books out for it, though all you really need to get started is the basic rulebook.  It's a very flexible system...it's what I primarily played back in my pen-n-paper RPG days.

In addition to GURPS, I used to play: AD&D, Chaosium's Call of Cthulhu (duh), Champions, Star Wars (old), Ars Magica, various World of Darkness games, It Came from the Late Show (and its sequels), SLA, Shadowrun, Rolemaster (ugh), Robotech, TMNT, and various other crap I can't remember right now.  Don't play squat anymore.  

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes I'm a gamer too lets see I've run/or am running games of Call of Cthulhu, D&D, Ars Magica, OD&D, MERP, Rolemaster, Hero, Shadowrun, Soverien Stone, WarHammer RPG, Top Secret, Delta Green, Spycraft, Ravenloft, All Flesh Must be Eaten, Harnmaster and hopefully my group will try Hackmaster.

And KODT and Dork Tower are a must.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 28, 2002)

> There's already a universal system that's been out for quite some time: Steve Jackson's GURPS (Generic Universal Role Playing System). They have a ton of source books out for it, though all you really need to get started is the basic rulebook. It's a very flexible system...it's what I primarily played back in my pen-n-paper RPG days.



Yup, I know GURPS, this is a different system.  It is designed as a completely online rules set.  It will be marketed over the internet, with a free core rules and a fantasy world being available, and then the customer purchases into various expansions.  Initial marketing is as a pen- and-paper system, but the end result will be as a equivelent online system.  

My main job is world creation, so there is at least some attempt to make the world believable, I get to use my background in biology and anthropology.  I also have had alot of input into the combat, weapons, and armor systems to bring them more online with real-world historical examples.

Lamont


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 28, 2002)

So for the pen and paper RPG'ers here what are your favorite top 5 games?

Mine would be 
Ars Magica
D&D
Call of Cthulhu
Hero 
Delta Green


----------



## Blindside (Oct 28, 2002)

Well, I'll won't plug my product so....


1) AD&D
2) Stormbringer
3) Runequest
4) Cyberpunk
5) Battletech (not exactly role-playing)


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 28, 2002)

Personally, I HATE online games.  Evercrack is the worst.
I've played AD&D 1st, 2nd, and 3rd editions (I always grumbled about getting the new books and then switched over anyway), Car Wars, Battletech, Critter Commandos, Shadowrun, The Hunt Rifts/TMNT/Beyond the Supernatural...and I'd like to point out, the Palladium games are universal too, just like GURPS, which I never did get a chance to play.
Anyone ever play Twerps?  Those little freaks were so cute!
:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 28, 2002)

In my opinion, the new D20 system is universal as well. I have transported several D@D creatures over to Star Wars and vice versa(spl).  

I am also converting my Gurps campaign, which is based on Stargate SG1 and meta humans, into D20 by combining elements of Star Wars and D@D. Now I'm waiting for the new D20 Modern handbook to put the icing on the cake


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *Personally, I HATE online games.  Evercrack is the worst.
> I've played AD&D 1st, 2nd, and 3rd editions (I always grumbled about getting the new books and then switched over anyway), Car Wars, Battletech, Critter Commandos, Shadowrun, The Hunt Rifts/TMNT/Beyond the Supernatural...and I'd like to point out, the Palladium games are universal too, just like GURPS, which I never did get a chance to play.
> ...


I'm not real big on online gaming either. I have a love/hate relationship with the new D&D, the CR sytem is completely screwed up IMO. And I know each DM can adjust his own game but D&D 3e still reminds of a diablo-esque power up with it's feats. And the dungeon punk art work is kind of annoying. GURPS is ok it never really caught my attention as much as the new HERO system.  I've seen twerps but never had a chance to actually try it out. I've tried the Palladium system it just gave me a headache and RIFTS


----------



## The 14th Style (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *So for the pen and paper RPG'ers here what are your favorite top 5 games?
> 
> ...



I would have to go with:

D&D (all versions)
Champions
Vampire The Masquerade
Twilight 2000
Starfleet Battles


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 29, 2002)

courtesy of Mr. Lear, I now play Dungeons and Dragons.  I do not, however, claim to be any good at it...yet.


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *courtesy of Mr. Lear, I now play Dungeons and Dragons.  I do not, however, claim to be any good at it...yet. *



What do you think of it so far? What do you like or dislike about it?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 29, 2002)

I love it. Its like Everquest with dice!


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 30, 2002)

You mentioned you had started playing D&D but "I don't claim to be any good at it..."  There's no such thing as being "good" at a roleplaying game.  Unlike Evercrack or other fantasy-type games you may have palyed, the idea is not to amass large amounts of magic crap and gold, the idea is to accurately portray your hero (or villain) the way your character would react according to alignment, class, race, level, and personal history.  Were you saying you were having problems "getting into character?"  because that's legitimate.  But if you don't think of D&D as a win/lose, "oh I suck at this" sort of thing, I think you will find it infinitely more enjoyable.
Just my thoughts 
:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *the idea is to accurately portray your hero (or villain) the way your character would react according to alignment, class, race, level, and personal history.  Were you saying you were having problems "getting into character?"  because that's legitimate.  :asian: *



the "getting into character" thing is what I'm learning how to do.  I'm getting better at it.  Also, learning all the rules and things, like you're harder to hit if you're under cover or something like that.  If you know the rules well, its easier to know what to do.


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *the "getting into character" thing is what I'm learning how to do.  I'm getting better at it.  Also, learning all the rules and things, like you're harder to hit if you're under cover or something like that.  If you know the rules well, its easier to know what to do. *



So what kind of character are you playing?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 30, 2002)

She's an elven rogue named Kattana Silverblade.  Basically, my Everquest character transferred into DnD.


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 30, 2002)

That's a good idea transfering the character over. It's one you know and like already do it's easier to develop.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *courtesy of Mr. Lear, I now play Dungeons and Dragons.  I do not, however, claim to be any good at it...yet. *



How can you not be any good at D&D. As long as you are having fun playing the game, that's all that matters. The rules and the roleplaying, being in character in other words, will come in time.

BTW, which D&D version do you play?   Your character's name is cool


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 31, 2002)

which version? hmm....billy was mumbling something about a "version 3" but I'm not completely sure.  I know its two versions after plain old ADnD, which my friends and I dabbled in in high school.

thanks, I like her name too.  It was originally supposed to be Katana with one "t" but EQ wouldn't accept it, and I've kind of gotten used to Kattana on EQ, so I just kept the same spelling as well.  Silverblade just kinda seemed right for a rogue, ya know?


-N-

~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 31, 2002)

Usually I play the latest Version of D&D put out by Wizards of the Coast... I also play Star Fleet Battles, Rifts, Palladium, Heroes Unlimited, Systems Failure, as well as others...

D&D has changed alot... I think it is alot easier to play since the advent of the d20 system... although I do miss the negative armor class adjustments and stuff that actually required some mathematical skill.

Hasta,
Billy "Another RPG Geek" Lear :flushed:


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Usually I play the latest Version of D&D put out by Wizards of the Coast... I also play Star Fleet Battles, Rifts, Palladium, Heroes Unlimited, Systems Failure, as well as others...
> 
> ...



Is it me or do you think that 3e is a more geared toward power gaming? The screwed up CR system assumes you have at least one healer on a stick(cleric) and a good assortment of magic items. It's a decent system overall and made better with house rule tweaking.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Usually I play the latest Version of D&D put out by Wizards of the Coast...
> 
> ...



I agree with you, Bill. Although I play D&D 3E as well, it does'nt seem like the same game as the previous systems due to the easier rules. This is not a bad thing because it is a lot easier to get more people into the game. And if the players want a break from the fantasy genre, it's very easy to switch over to the sci fi genre with Farscape, Star Wars and Judge Dredd without learning a whole new set of rules. This is one of the key reasons why I liked the Palladium and Gurps systems so much. I"m just waiting for some company to do a D20 Star Trek adaption.


----------



## kenposcum (Nov 1, 2002)

Yeah, the d20 system is totally geared toward power gaming.  The way they cleaned everything up and streamlined everything...it's like a freakin' video game!  Which is what I was trying to avoid in the first place!  But it's D&D, so it's okay...but it's like a video game!  Play Neverwinter Nights, it's like a direct translation!
Ah, pen and paper is still where it's at though.
:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 1, 2002)

Who has time for pen and paper anymore?  I like PC versions because I can play anytime late at night or whatever.  I find it next to impossible to organise and motivate 6 other super geeks like me to play a game.  I can barely get people to play multi player over the internet at the same time.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## fist of fury (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Who has time for pen and paper anymore?  I like PC versions because I can play anytime late at night or whatever.  I find it next to impossible to organise and motivate 6 other super geeks like me to play a game.  I can barely get people to play multi player over the internet at the same time.
> 
> ...



It's still not the same as a Pen and Paper game. But I understand it being hard to get people there luckily I haven't had that problem I have a good group that I've gamed with for years and lucky me my girlfriend is a gamer so she never complains about me gaming too much.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

I've been out of it too long--I don't know what the d20 system is.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Nov 2, 2002)

The D20 system is the new thing for D&D, Star Wars and and other games. Basically, to do something like combat or a skill, you apply a ability and a skill modifier to a d20 roll. This repesents your ability, your skill and pure luck. If you roll over the dc, otherwise known as the difficulty class, you succeed.
It streamlines roleplaying very much due to the fact that there is a lot less math involved . Wizards of the Coast, who now owns D&D, has a open licsense(sp) so other company can use the same rules.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 2, 2002)

Man have I been away from the updates in this game.  I still play under the original rules of D&d  and AD&D   with a few house rules thrown in.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

My son is big into Magic: The Gathering so I know of them!

The d20 system doesn't sound much different from AD&D which was also built largely around 20-sided dice (plus other sizes). It sounds like a small change. Is the portability the advantage?


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Nov 2, 2002)

There is a big difference between the older, which I've been playing since 1985, and new systems because it is more streamlined. One type of check for skills as well as combat. The other dice is used for damage and spell effects, but the 20d is what you'll be using most


----------



## cdhall (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *hehehe...... I'm 32...going on 18.
> 
> I forgot about twilite2k....  also axis n allies, fortress america, shogun, tons of older avalon hill games..... *



My Cousin still has Axis and Allies and some (other?) Avalon Hill stuff in his closet...

We played DnD from about 1980-1987 I think. We experimented with Champions, Hero System, Villains and Vigilantes... I had not even tried to play any DnD type stuff for over a decade and last year my friend loaned me Baldur's Gate!  Man that was fun for 2-3 weeks... it was DnD.  I may get into that a bit later.  It was great for me especially after I figured out how to make my own party and tried to recreate some of my old PCs.  I didn't want to get sucked into a pen and paper campaign and I could play just 10mins worth on the computer if I felt like it although 8 hours was more like it...

I think my cousin still runs a pen and paper game 1x/wk and is a SERIOUS Evercrack addict... I almost never see him anymore....

So I'm in the old-time gamer mode.

I also worked for Steve Jackson for 2weeks.  I complained that I could not make Star Trek work in GURPS and I was hoping he'd show me how to make Spock or even a generic 22year old Vulcan for that matter.  We never got to that.

Aside from DnD we played FASA's Star Trek system for several years and it was great the way we did it.  I think Decipher got our old notes or something, from what little I've seen, they are selling our campaign.  Ha, ha.


----------

